# Boston Bruins Smoke Bomb !!!!!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

The wife and kid are gone for the weekend to Maine, and i am home still packing for our move next weekend. I figured i would take a break, make a coffee, and head outside to the mailbox. All of us know how exciting it is when you see that special box when you open the door to your mailbox. Doesnt even matter what the hell else is in there. Well this little white box was even Extra Special !!! This bomb truly sums up what bombing is about ( in my opinion ) Seems Chris ( maxpower) was at his local B&M and he stumbled across a Punch Gran Puro Boston Bruins Edition. I dont know if Chris knows this, but obviously i am an EXTREME Bruins fan, but the Punch Gran Puro is one of my fav smokes. Here is a complete stranger, for the most part, purchasing a smoke, taking the time to wrap it, write a personal note, and then spend the money to ship it to my sorry ass. Chris, I honestly Can Not Thank You Enough Brutha !!!!! This is a Very Special one to me !!!!!! Although i do feel bad, because you may be receiving the WTF Pink Pony Pass today !!! lol. Thanks Again Man !! hopefully i can smoke it for s Stanley Cup Victory !!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice thoughtful bomb enjoy it bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome! That is a very cool cigar! Hopefully you can smoke it as a consolation prize and not for a Stanley Cup Title!

*No Gang Affiliation*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool cigar!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Boston Bruins cigar? Meant to be burned!!!!!:smoke2:

Enjoy it! It certainly fits your personality.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Hit Chris! Enjoy that stick Keith, and give it the fate it deserves...


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Nice Cigar. Enjoy it!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet, congrats

You can smoke it on Monday as a consolation prize... LOL ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is AWESOME! Maybe it will bring the B's some luck...and Keith, you can't smoke this one until Tuesday AFTER the B's clinch the title!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad it showed up. When I saw those black & gold bands, I knew what had to be done. Enjoy it. 

Btw, you should see the sweet ass boxes they came in! (insert joke here)


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris great bomb.

Keith smoke it after the game 7 ....Boston can still win this!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

a Bruins stick??? interesting, hopefully you'll be able to enjoy it as a vistory smoke next week.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice and thoughtful Chris (like the no gang affiliation - LOL) Keith, enjoy that one when they win!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Keith sure you dont need me to remind you but torch up that Bruins stick NOW!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Fire it up Keith!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

2011 stanley cup champions baby !!!!!! Un-fn-real !!!!!!!! Thank you chris !!!!! I fn love all of you !!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope that you save some for Milan!! (by the way, there is NO WAY I would torch that stick....a Bruins stick gifted just days before they win their first cup of our lifetime?? Not a chance!)


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I hope that you save some for Milan!! (by the way, there is NO WAY I would torch that stick....a Bruins stick gifted just days before they win their first cup of our lifetime?? Not a chance!)


C'mon, It was gifted for EXACTLY that reason. *Fire it up!!!!!!!!!!!*

We'll rest some more for next year.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Marchmont ...why did you pummel Sedin's face like that?






Answer: "Because I felt like it."



Applause Applause Applause Applause Applause Applause Applause Applause


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very neat cigar. Great bomb! I wonder if they just did that for the Final teams.


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Great stick, Keith!!! So happy they won last night, such a huge moment for the diehard B's fans I know. 

Awesome job with the bomb, Chris!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WTG on the find and forwarding it onto someone who would appreciate it so much Chris!!

Enjoy Kieth!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Recchi ssid it best when he held up the cup on national tv in front of millions of viewers.... " F&cking Right !! "


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice, Keith. Not being much of a hockey fan, I pretty much followed the series through this post, though I did get to watch the final game. Sweet boxes, too:


Ya know, I think there must have been a bunch of these being lit up in Vancouver the other night, because it sure seemed pretty smokey to me... 

Relish that, sir.


----------

